

Services that you wish exists - vivekpandian

Just a survey : 
Like to know what products (or services) that you want someone else to build, but you would pay to use it ?
======
MalcolmDiggs
I'd like a comically aggressive wake-up-call service. Like, they show up at my
house and throw water on me if I try to sleep in.

------
adam419
A continuous feed that reported the problems and frustrations of people from a
wide variety of backgrounds.

~~~
SEJeff
aka twitter?

